# Sound Crackling Problem - Windows 7



## BraNNers18 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi guys,

I have an E-System 1211 laptop and I have recently upgraded to Windows 7 Ultimate from Windows Vista.

Since this upgrade - all sounds (including music, windows sounds etc) on my laptop have started to crackle and distort - even through external speakers and headphones, so i'm pretty sure its nothing to do with my laptop speakers..?

I'm pretty clueless to be honest, all sound was working fine before I upgraded to 7. I can still hear all sounds okay, but the crackle and distortion is really beginning to irritate me.

Not sure if i've posted this in this right place - but i'd be very grateful if for a solution.

Cheers.

Oh - and I have just discovered that the crackling seems to get worse when I'm running on the laptop battery and not from the power point.


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

Have you tried rolling back the sound card software driver to the Vista version.

http://support.thetechguys.com/layout.aspx?ID={adb13d23-bd6d-4ea0-b83d-ff4faac81c2a}&CatID={76858bba-7826-41c9-84a7-12ab7c66faa9}

Download and install at this website. The Laptop is discontinued I think and I cannot see anywhere listing Windows 7 drivers.

Just this website for Vista and support.

http://support.thetechguys.com/layout.aspx?ID={be3a5fc8-9a7d-44f7-9499-f9d09ad88e01}&CatID={71b64b81-41ba-4b34-aaa5-7ffaaad40e32}

I have just found this on RealTek's site for the HD Audio Card.

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Try the R2.44 Vista, Windows7 Driver(32/64 bits) Driver only (Executable file) or (ZipFile)


----------



## BraNNers18 (Mar 15, 2010)

warrior19 said:


> Have you tried rolling back the sound card software driver to the Vista version.
> 
> http://support.thetechguys.com/layout.aspx?ID={adb13d23-bd6d-4ea0-b83d-ff4faac81c2a}&CatID={76858bba-7826-41c9-84a7-12ab7c66faa9}
> 
> ...


Yes, I've tried all of these suggestions already. I've even tried to have a fiddle about with sample rates and other sound options... to no success unfortunately.

I did read somewhere that it may have something to do with the power saving options or something? But i couldn't quite understand - I wonder if you know anything about this?


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

Correction: Ah this was a Windows Vista upgrade to Windows 7. Never been a fan of upgrades.

Is it worth uninstalling the sound card in Control Panel -- Hardware & Sound -- Device Manager so its completely removed then do Add a Device in Control
Panel -- Hardware & Sound -- Devices & Printers then Add Device. Re-install the Vista Windows7 R2.44 again?

The whole laptop environment needs to have Windows 7 compatible support (in many cases the Vista driver provides this but not always!!)

So the Motherboard Drivers, Display, Keyboard, Touchpad etc etc all subject to Window 7 working 100% or not.

See below which you may of already found yourself but one guy suggesting he solved his issue.

http://windows7forums.com/windows-7-hardware/1734-realtek-hd-sound-crackles.html

Also this even longer discussion below talks about solutions around about page 11 of posts!!!!

http://www.sevenforums.com/sound-audio/22369-realtek-windows-7-64rtm-crackle-static-popping-11.html

Good Luck!


----------



## BraNNers18 (Mar 15, 2010)

No joy!

This is driving me insane! I've tried rolling it back, un-installing and re-installing drivers.

And it seems to have gotten worse since I did that.


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

http://windows7forums.com/windows-7-hardware/1734-realtek-hd-sound-crackles.html

When you uninstalled did you try just lrebooting and letting windows find the new hardware and install drivers via the web/windows update? one person on link above claims that fixed similar issues.


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/w7music/thread/a01872db-5473-4b5a-bdca-67034d0eec51

And this if you have not found it yourself?


----------



## BraNNers18 (Mar 15, 2010)

Appreciate your help mate - But i'm starting to think this is a Windows 7 problem. I've tried various permutations with drivers, rebooting, automatic driver search, sound configuration options etc.

Nothing's working, I'm starting to read more and more about this problem being linked with CPU and latency issues though, but this is something I know nothing about unfortunately. I wonder if you may know anything about this?

All of the jargon on the other forums is confusing me


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

Afraid I don't sorry. Hopefully someone here takes up issue from here.........


----------

